# Unfair ratings!



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m just checking the Uber app and I saw that riders can change the ratings for the driver, honestly I didn’t know this.. Uber make us fools that they can’t change any ratings. I think it’s unfair for all the drivers.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Your ratings will come days later sometimes, pax are not changing them. Pax don’t have to rate until there next ride usually or next time the look in app. 

You have the remember something about pax. What you may consider a 5 star. Is not always what they consider a 5 star. Being a new member here. I would advise you to read the top thread for tips and tricks. Most importantly read atleast 100 threads. Safety and laws you should know!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fernee01 said:


> I'm just checking the Uber app and I saw that riders can change the ratings for the driver, honestly I didn't know this.. Uber make us fools that they can't change any ratings. I think it's unfair for all the drivers.


Do not worry about ratings. They're a source of stress.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No don't worry. They go up and down all the time. Most for no reason that I can see


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

As long as you're not in danger of being deactivated you're rating doesn't matter that much. Yes, you'll make a little more through incentives with a high rating, high acceptance and low cancellation rate but if accomplishing that stresses you out to the point you hate to drive then it's not worth it. Don't worry about ratings until you learn the ropes.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Riders can actually change the ratings months later. I took an Uber in February and just yesterday I was able to pull up the emailed receipt and re-rate the driver.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I got my first 1* last week and it irked me, but since then I've stopped caring. Besides my first week when I got a 3* without enough 5s to balance it out, my rating hasn't been lower than 4.92. No one is everyone's cup of tea. And some people are just ******bags.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my first 1* last week and it irked me, but since then I've stopped caring. Besides my first week when I got a 3* without enough 5s to balance it out, my rating hasn't been lower than 4.92. No one is everyone's cup of tea. And some people are just @@@@@@bags.


Would say you're doing very well with only one 1☆.

Obviously, doing something right!


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Riders can actually change the ratings months later. I took an Uber in February and just yesterday I was able to pull up the emailed receipt and re-rate the driver.


That's awful! Considering, if you give a PAX anything other than a 5 then they can go back and retaliate!


----------



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Your ratings will come days later sometimes, pax are not changing them. Pax don't have to rate until there next ride usually or next time the look in app.
> 
> You have the remember something about pax. What you may consider a 5 star. Is not always what they consider a 5 star. Being a new member here. I would advise you to read the top thread for tips and tricks. Most importantly read atleast 100 threads. Safety and laws you should know!


Yah, that's what I do know just ignore the rating system, thanks for the advice..

That's why this rating system are useless. I'm just gonna ignore the 1 star that I've got.. thanks for the advices everyone!


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

Fernee01 said:


> I'm just checking the Uber app and I saw that riders can change the ratings for the driver, honestly I didn't know this.. Uber make us fools that they can't change any ratings. I think it's unfair for all the drivers.


So what? Uber doesn't care what you think and you should not care what your riders think. Drive, collect your money and move on!


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Now that you've gotten your 1 star it's time to go for the elusive 2 star ride. Those are an accomplishment. You have to tick the rider off enough to downrate you but present enough redeeming qualities so they don't just bottom you out. You must be an artiste of artfullness to get 2 stars.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my first 1* last week and it irked me, but since then I've stopped caring. Besides my first week when I got a 3* without enough 5s to balance it out, my rating hasn't been lower than 4.92. No one is everyone's cup of tea. And some people are just @@@@@@bags.


I've acquired 6 one 1* ratings and really don't give a shit, they don't pay my bills.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

What ranges are considered low, medium and high ratings?

At what point is action taken, and in what way?

For instance, how high of a rating for bonus/incentives, and how low for risk of deactivation?


----------



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rideshare Sucks said:


> So what? Uber doesn't care what you think and you should not care what your riders think. Drive, collect your money and move on!


I'm just sharing bro, relax! ?


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

Fernee01 said:


> I'm just sharing bro, relax! ?


Nonsense is nonsense. You sometimes have to call BS.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> What ranges are considered low, medium and high ratings?
> 
> At what point is action taken, and in what way?
> 
> For instance, how high of a rating for bonus/incentives, and how low for risk of deactivation?


As far as UBER is concerned a 5.00 is the correct rating. Anything less than that is a low and unacceptable rating. Different areas have different criteria for potential deactivation. Most areas are around the 4.6 or less and you have the potential to be deactivated.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree. Ratings are unfair!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Life is unfair. I want a refund


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree. Life is unfair!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I guess it's standard procedure and well-known that picking up from the hood is a bad idea, for various reasons. Well, there are some hood rats that live outside the hood.

Today I got a pickup request from a "Cookie" in the suburbs and although it crossed my mind for a second canceling this ride, I thought Id give it a chance. Sure enough, upon reaching the pickup, there is an obese woman with a du-rag taking her sweet time to finish her cigarette, making zero effort to speed it up. She then goes inside the house, full well knowing that I am waiting for her in the driveway, and takes her time bringing out another obese passenger. Nothing against obese people, but you know, it can sometimes be a boat like ride, especially with a cheap rental car suspension.

So we're on the way, and I stay quiet for the most part, maybe some small talk about the weather halfway through the trip, and all seems well. We get to the destination, and she mentions that the house is behind a gold van. The van is parking along the street curb, in the direction of the destination, between two houses. Since she said "behind", I took it to mean the house that is at the rear end of the van. I start to pull into the driveway of the house before the van, and she mumbles a sound of disapproval, "uhhhh, oooooo-kay, I said behind....", I apologise and say something to the effect of "oh, I thought you meant behind as in..." She instantly snaps back "yeeeayuh I said BEHIND". This is where I realized she meant "past" the van, meaning the house in front of, towards the front end of the van.

I pull into the correct driveway, and she leaves annoyed, huffing and puffing, and leaves a 3*.

What a bunch of BS


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> I guess it's standard procedure and well-known that picking up from the hood is a bad idea, for various reasons. Well, there are some hood rats that live outside the hood.
> 
> Today I got a pickup request from a "Cookie" in the suburbs and although it crossed my mind for a second canceling this ride, I thought Id give it a chance. Sure enough, upon reaching the pickup, there is an obese woman with a du-rag taking her sweet time to finish her cigarette, making zero effort to speed it up. She then goes inside the house, full well knowing that I am waiting for her in the driveway, and takes her time bringing out another obese passenger. Nothing against obese people, but you know, it can sometimes be a boat like ride, especially with a cheap rental car suspension.
> 
> ...


We all go through these situations; however, you're getting the right mindset here.

Have stopped worrying about ratings of any kind. Will now cancel, immediately, for any reason my instinct tells me.

And yes, that includes race, a name, appearance, attitude, location or just about anything whatsoever.

This strategy will, adversely, affect cancellation/acceptance rates; but, will eliminate many lower star ratings. Will give you a much better piece of mind as well.

You've got the right idea though. Don't like pax's name? Cancel ASAP!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

It's a psychological tactic UBER uses to condition and intimidate drivers..Don't fall for this ratings bullshit.. Just be yourself ... It is however unfair that drivers can't change ratings on someone


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

It gets even better. "Cookie" stole my iPhone charging cable.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

It's definitely unfair, in the past drivers were able to change their rating for riders but Uber took that away and claimed that neither riders nor drivers can change their rating once submitted, but it's a lie since riders can still change their rating.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes regarding this "ratings" its completely subjective and left up to whatever the PAX is desiring to do. I have had wonderful exchanges with people I felt a connection to and yet discovered astonishingly that they have chosen to subject me to a very low rating of a 1 or a 2 ..... Do you know what? I simple give up with this ratings kiss psychological warfare bullshit set up by uber... I drive very seldom but when I do I certainly will just drive and not say a word, as I have tried to be extremely nice and caring in the past and gets you know where.. To be honest we are dealing with a percentage of ****ing assholes that might just feel the desire to be mean and get off over it.... **** it all, tired of this horse shit!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Here is a perfect example why ratings are unfair - for the passenger. I picked up a woman this morning heading to the airport. She wanted me to stop and pick up her friend first. No problem, she added the stop. Next, the stop appeared as the destination. I suggested she try adding another stop for the airport, and she did and said it worked fine. It didn't update on my side, but I assured her she would be getting to the airport no matter what the app said. After picking up her friend, we headed to the airport, for me, the app kept recalculating the route to get me back to the first stop, it never updated with the airport destination. Both ladies were very nice and let me eavesdrop on their conversation about making a manicure appt. It was pretty funny. Anyway, we arrived at the airport, I dropped them at the door with their bags and everything was cool. Except there was no tip. My policy on tipping is essentially, if I open my trunk, there better be a tip involved. 

With Lyft, I can wait a few hours to see if a tip gets added into the ride. If not, I can rate later. Not so with Uber. I am forced to make an immediate rating and if there is no tip, then my policy is to rate 1*. (I only do 1's or 5's) This was the first time this pax had used Uber, so she had a 5* rating. She did not tip, so following my policy, she got a 1*. A couple of hours later, a tip shows up. Now, with Lyft, I could go in and change my rating, not so with Uber.

So, the poor woman receives a 1* and is probably wondering what went wrong, she left a nice tip, it was a great ride, why the 1*? For me, I feel bad because I did get a nice tip and that is the only reason I downrated her. Unfortunately, I cannot change that, so it is what it is.

Uber should fix that ish, because it's not good for anyone when this happens.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christina Green said:


> That's awful! Considering, if you give a PAX anything other than a 5 then they can go back and retaliate!


And that is a total load of crap for Uber to allow it.

The whole system needs to be ditched, because it's a gateway for ride scammers.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

But then how else will you be able to differentiate a 4.84* driver from a 4.72* driver when making a decision on whether to take the ride or cancel??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fernee01 said:


> I'm just checking the Uber app and I saw that riders can change the ratings for the driver, honestly I didn't know this.. Uber make us fools that they can't change any ratings. I think it's unfair for all the drivers.


Just don't give a crappola about unfair ratings, you're always going to get an ass hole no matter where you work.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> I guess it's standard procedure and well-known that picking up from the hood is a bad idea, for various reasons. Well, there are some hood rats that live outside the hood.
> 
> Today I got a pickup request from a "Cookie" in the suburbs and although it crossed my mind for a second canceling this ride, I thought Id give it a chance. Sure enough, upon reaching the pickup, there is an obese woman with a du-rag taking her sweet time to finish her cigarette, making zero effort to speed it up. She then goes inside the house, full well knowing that I am waiting for her in the driveway, and takes her time bringing out another obese passenger. Nothing against obese people, but you know, it can sometimes be a boat like ride, especially with a cheap rental car suspension.
> 
> ...


Well, now you know. Ignore all pings from account names that are:

1) Food products
2) Drug references
3) Sexual references
4) Gibberish / made up names
5) Ghetto
6) Numbers

For example, pax HotSugaMama69 would violate rules 1, 3, 4, 5 and 6 and would therefore fall under "do not pick up under any circumstances".

"Cookie" violates 1, 4 and 5 and should be automatically disqualified from receiving a ride.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> For instance, how high of a rating for bonus/incentives


???? "incentives". Uber would never do that. The only incentive is getting the "pro" level, which you get after sucking uber's balls.



welikecamping said:


> Here is a perfect example why ratings are unfair - for the passenger. I picked up a woman this morning heading to the airport. She wanted me to stop and pick up her friend first. No problem, she added the stop. Next, the stop appeared as the destination. I suggested she try adding another stop for the airport, and she did and said it worked fine. It didn't update on my side, but I assured her she would be getting to the airport no matter what the app said. After picking up her friend, we headed to the airport, for me, the app kept recalculating the route to get me back to the first stop, it never updated with the airport destination. Both ladies were very nice and let me eavesdrop on their conversation about making a manicure appt. It was pretty funny. Anyway, we arrived at the airport, I dropped them at the door with their bags and everything was cool. Except there was no tip. My policy on tipping is essentially, if I open my trunk, there better be a tip involved.
> 
> With Lyft, I can wait a few hours to see if a tip gets added into the ride. If not, I can rate later. Not so with Uber. I am forced to make an immediate rating and if there is no tip, then my policy is to rate 1*. (I only do 1's or 5's) This was the first time this pax had used Uber, so she had a 5* rating. She did not tip, so following my policy, she got a 1*. A couple of hours later, a tip shows up. Now, with Lyft, I could go in and change my rating, not so with Uber.
> 
> ...


The first thing you should do is change your ratings policy. Only 5s or 1s? Based on tip?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Why?


Because you are paid to transport people.
The rider's job is to sit down and behave. The driver's job is to drive.

If the rider did it's job, why does s/he get a low rating? Tipping is optional.

I'm not trying to change your ways over a forum conversation, though. You be you. But remember that life is a boomerang. Karma exists.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> I guess it's standard procedure and well-known that picking up from the hood is a bad idea, for various reasons. Well, there are some hood rats that live outside the hood.
> 
> Today I got a pickup request from a "Cookie" in the suburbs and although it crossed my mind for a second canceling this ride, I thought Id give it a chance. Sure enough, upon reaching the pickup, there is an obese woman with a du-rag taking her sweet time to finish her cigarette, making zero effort to speed it up. She then goes inside the house, full well knowing that I am waiting for her in the driveway, and takes her time bringing out another obese passenger. Nothing against obese people, but you know, it can sometimes be a boat like ride, especially with a cheap rental car suspension.
> 
> ...


Always go with your first instinct.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Rideshare has eviolved as a tipless culture for reasons that you can read about on this forum. This will not easily change. Its like tipping at a self-service restaurant. It ain't ever going to reach 15% but it is not zero. I been averaging about 10% because 90% don't tip, a few percent throw me a dollar or two, and once in a while I get a very generous tip. Often when least expected. Factor no tips into your earnings and live with it. I rate everyone 5*. Bad pax from a certain "complex", I put it on my do not go there anymore list. I never really had an evil pax. Annoying sure-- to the point I wish I hadn't taken the ride-- but not evil. This does not count shuffles.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The real question to ask is, is lyft stealing a large percentage of tips.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The real question to ask is, is lyft stealing a large percentage of tips.


Never, because


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I dunno when I was on Lyft I consistently got 25% ("bad" day) to 33%+ tippers.

Now on Uber, I'd feel lucky to sustain 10% day in day out.

As in, frequency, not amount/value


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The real question to ask is, is lyft stealing a large percentage of tips.


Naw, what for? Tips make you feel good. They can screw you all they want on mileage and booking fees.
They may even do the reverse, add a fake tip for you.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I agree. Life is unfair!


Refund is unfair. Give me life?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I agree refund is unfair UNLESS you did something agains the rules... like shuffle.


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 27, 2017)

Fernee01 said:


> Yah, that's what I do know just ignore the rating system, thanks for the advice..
> 
> That's why this rating system are useless. I'm just gonna ignore the 1 star that I've got.. thanks for the advices everyone!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> It gets even better. "Cookie" stole my iPhone charging cable.


ROFFLMFAO!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> Now that you've gotten your 1 star it's time to go for the elusive 2 star ride. Those are an accomplishment. You have to tick the rider off enough to downrate you but present enough redeeming qualities so they don't just bottom you out. You must be an artiste of artfullness to get 2 stars.


Don't press the new guy like that!!! 2* are only for experts, like me :biggrin:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

These idiots that give poor rating need a dose of their own medicine. What would happen if you didn't have to rate a rider till after they have rated you? That doesn't mean you become a DB and rate them poorly but you think the ride was awesome and give them a 5 star to learn they thought you were a 1 star without ANY feedback or reason. This may give the pax pause to "level" the playing field a little more evenly and rate more truthful.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not worry about ratings. They're a source of stress.


It gets on my nerves , I get 50 -5 stars in a row , then get hit with a 4 star and the rating drops , what kind of system is this ?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Uber. 
Driver has to rate the PAX immediately 
Pax has their entire life to rate the driver. 

Yep uber has this on level playing field


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> No don't worry. They go up and down all the time. Most for no reason that I can see


Ya,
Somethings up with the ratings, 2 one star ratings out of nowhere. 8 out 10 riders tip me. I can't figure it out. Riders tell me, You're getting 5 Stars. They don't show on the ratings.
I messaged Uber about their rating system on how is a driver suppose to know how and what to improve if the ratings aren't accurately reported.
What the hell!!!



rondog2400 said:


> It gets on my nerves , I get 50 -5 stars in a row , then get hit with a 4 star and the rating drops , what kind of system is this ?


 Me too!
So effing stupid. How the hell can a driver improve if they don't know when or what to improve.



welikecamping said:


> Here is a perfect example why ratings are unfair - for the passenger. I picked up a woman this morning heading to the airport. She wanted me to stop and pick up her friend first. No problem, she added the stop. Next, the stop appeared as the destination. I suggested she try adding another stop for the airport, and she did and said it worked fine. It didn't update on my side, but I assured her she would be getting to the airport no matter what the app said. After picking up her friend, we headed to the airport, for me, the app kept recalculating the route to get me back to the first stop, it never updated with the airport destination. Both ladies were very nice and let me eavesdrop on their conversation about making a manicure appt. It was pretty funny. Anyway, we arrived at the airport, I dropped them at the door with their bags and everything was cool. Except there was no tip. My policy on tipping is essentially, if I open my trunk, there better be a tip involved.
> 
> With Lyft, I can wait a few hours to see if a tip gets added into the ride. If not, I can rate later. Not so with Uber. I am forced to make an immediate rating and if there is no tip, then my policy is to rate 1*. (I only do 1's or 5's) This was the first time this pax had used Uber, so she had a 5* rating. She did not tip, so following my policy, she got a 1*. A couple of hours later, a tip shows up. Now, with Lyft, I could go in and change my rating, not so with Uber.
> 
> ...


So true about Lyft. 
On Uber I tried to give a 2 star because the rider had it coming. Uber makes you pick a reason for the rating, the choices were too severe, I would have had to lie. So gave the 5 Star, cause I was forced to.
You can't get back to the main screen unless you rate them.
They don't have to rate the driver, but we have to rate them. WTF


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my first 1* last week and it irked me, but since then I've stopped caring. Besides my first week when I got a 3* without enough 5s to balance it out, my rating hasn't been lower than 4.92. No one is everyone's cup of tea. And some people are just @@@@@@bags.


How do you have a 4.92 with only 1x 1*?

There must be alot of 3's and 4's.

My rating is a 4.92 and I have 4x 1s and 3x 2s.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

rondog2400 said:


> It gets on my nerves , I get 50 -5 stars in a row , then get hit with a 4 star and the rating drops , what kind of system is this ?


Yep. I was 4.96 till two weeks a go, now I'm 4.94 when I got two three's and one 4 in one 6hr period. Baffling.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> How do you have a 4.92 with only 1x 1*?
> 
> There must be alot of 3's and 4's.
> 
> My rating is a 4.92 and I have 4x 1s and 3x 2s.


The post you quoted was from July 1st. I'd barely been driving for 2 months at that point.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> What ranges are considered low, medium and high ratings?
> 
> At what point is action taken, and in what way?
> 
> For instance, how high of a rating for bonus/incentives, and how low for risk of deactivation?


Say it's based on 1,000 rides...

5.0 - Your knees are probably bloody and you regularly clean out candy stuck in weird places.
4.9x - You probably just drive and aren't a weirdo.
4.8x - ok, you might be a little weird.
4.7x - You saw your ratings drop and you tried too hard to overcorrect.
4.6x - You regularly espouse your political views and whenever pax asked for anything you said "This is my car and I'll do what I want!" 
4.5x - You should have been a 4.6x but never learned to shuffle. You are now deactivated.
3.xx - You can now do Uber support.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Say it's based on 1,000 rides...
> 
> 5.0 - Your knees are probably bloody and you regularly clean out candy stuck in weird places.
> 4.9x - You probably just drive and aren't a weirdo.
> ...


There's no such thing as a rating based on 1,000 rides. Ratings are based, only, on the past 500.

That's as far back as they go. When you reach the 500 mark, ratings then begin to fall off.

Used to stress over ratings. But after hitting 500, it was no big deal.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Say it's based on 1,000 rides...
> 
> 5.0 - Your knees are probably bloody and you regularly clean out candy stuck in weird places.
> 4.9x - You probably just drive and aren't a weirdo.
> ...


????
Thank you for the morning humor!!!
I needed that!!! Truth be told!!!


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Riders can actually change the ratings months later. I took an Uber in February and just yesterday I was able to pull up the emailed receipt and re-rate the driver.


Now that's ****ed up


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Christina Green said:


> That's awful! Considering, if you give a PAX anything other than a 5 then they can go back and retaliate!


Yeah what a ****ed up system, i called support and that denied that!!



raisedoncereal said:


> What ranges are considered low, medium and high ratings?
> 
> At what point is action taken, and in what way?
> 
> For instance, how high of a rating for bonus/incentives, and how low for risk of deactiva


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not worry about ratings. They're a source of stress.


Ratings bother those with OCD. Never bothered me.



rondog2400 said:


> Now that's @@@@ed up


I've changed ratings months later then changed them back. LOL


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> Riders can actually change the ratings months later. I took an Uber in February and just yesterday I was able to pull up the emailed receipt and re-rate the driver.


Yes, just checked and I can go back to my first rides, 3 1/2 years ago and change a driver's rating.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Passengers will do anything to screw you over. Some people LOVE knowing they can hurt people. It's a shame and it sux. Part of life


----------

